

With Advent of Mobile, Liquid Layouts Grow More Important . . .  - aresant
http://www.getelastic.com/liquid-layouts-revisited/

======
BSeward
I'm reasonably sure this is not true.

Anecdotally, for starters, I've never seen a site do this for mobile.

Even sites with robust liquid layouts cannot be expected to condense to fit in
480px. At that width even ubiquitous things like a 2-column layout don't work
well. Displays that small need a different approach.

~~~
po
I agree. For the iPhone at least, I think the approach that works best is to
be double-tap friendly.

I would rather have a site that retains its standard look and feel but easily
lets me zoom into the content I'm interested in than a site that tries to
squeeze it's multi-column layout onto a small screen.

------
pohl
Must one give up grids for liquid layouts? Or is there some way to have both?

